# Uspc



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

What would a reasonable price be for a used USPC .40 be.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Check the sale/auction boards to get a good general idea of what they're going for: www.gunsamerica.com, www.auctionarms.com, www.gunbroker.com.

I passed on one for $300 last year, but I don't think that is a typical price.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

more like $6-700. pricy...


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Keep in mind that the lifetime warranty provided by H&K only applies to the first owner and does not apply to subsequent owners. This may be worth shelling out even a few hundred more for a new one... If just to sleep better at night, because their guns are pretty unbreakable. =D


----------

